# At what age does DID develop



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

what age do people usually develop DID? what are the clues that the person will get it and how they prevent it?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

*what age do people usually develop DID?*

It depends on when they are abused but it is classified as before becoming a teenager.

"Young children have a pronounced ability to dissociate, and it is believed that those who are abused may learn to use dissociation as a defense. In effect, the child slips into a state of mind in which it seems that the abuse is not really occurring to him or her, but to somebody else. In time, such a child may begin to split off alter identities. Research has shown that the average age for the initial development of alters is 5.9 years."

*what are the clues that the person will get it*

DID is extremely controversial though there is no question that it exists.

"Making the diagnosis of dissociative identity disorder takes time. It's estimated that individuals with dissociative disorders have spent seven years in the mental health system prior to accurate diagnosis. This is common, because the list of symptoms that cause a person with a dissociative disorder to seek treatment is very similar to those of many other psychiatric diagnoses. In fact, many people who have dissociative disorders also have secondary diagnoses of depression, anxiety, or panic disorders.

The DSM-IV provides the following criteria to diagnose dissociative identity disorder:
1. Two or more distinct identities or personality states are present, each with its own relatively enduring pattern of perceiving, relating to, and thinking about the environment and self.
2. At least two of these identities or personality states recurrently take control of the person's behavior.
3. The person has an inability to recall important personal information that is too extensive to be explained by ordinary forgetfulness.
4. The disturbance is not due to the direct physiological effects of a substance (such as blackouts or chaotic behavior during alcohol intoxication) or a general medical condition (such as complex partial seizures)."

"Individuals diagnosed with DID demonstrate a variety of symptoms with wide fluctuations across time; functioning can vary from severe impairment in daily functioning to normal or high abilities. Symptoms can include: 
 Multiple mannerisms, attitudes and beliefs which are not similar to each other 
 Unexplainable headaches and other body pains 
 Distortion or loss of subjective time 
 Comorbidity 
 Depersonalization 
 Derealization 
 Severe memory loss 
 Depression 
 Flashbacks of abuse/trauma 
 Sudden anger without a justified cause 
 Frequent panic/anxiety attacks 
 Unexplainable phobias 
 Lack of intimacy and personal connections 
 Auditory of the personalities inside their mind 
 Paranoia

Patients may experience an extremely broad array of other symptoms that may appear to resemble epilepsy, schizophrenia, anxiety disorders, mood disorders, post traumatic stress disorder, personality disorders, and eating disorders"

*how they prevent it?*

Prevent child abuse. It is the brains response to trauma and can only be stopped by protecting the child. How severe the problem depends on both the severity of the abuse and the nature (genetics) of the child.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

Mobius,
Visual Dude has summed it up rather well. You said you are reading "Stranger in the Mirror" -- everything you're asking is in there. Not sure why you are asking these questions when the book covers all of this and is a decent book. But it has to be read cover to cover. Can't skip around and read portions of it.

Some people as I see it, have a greater predisposition to dissociate than others -- especially under stress. Some people will NEVER dissociate. I had one med student psychiatrist who didn't even know what Deja Vu was. Had no CLUE what I was talking about. I've even forced other doctors of mine to focus on existential thoughts, etc. No clue WTH I'm talking about.

It's a spectrum or a bell curve as Visual Dude has said before.

If you had DID ... from your pic I'm guessing you're 20ish? ... you would be exhibiting symptoms already. Also, did you have an EXTREMELY abusive childhood? Also, I forgot, but I believe more women have DID than men. More women also have Borderline. I have read that it is possible that DID is actually an extension of Borderline. I've heard doctors say, they have never seen DID/MPD in their entire career, while others seem to see it more frequently. My mother was a psychiatrist in the 60's and 70's and early '80s and never saw it. There was a huge upswing in cases, as well as satanic ritual cases never proven, day care center abuse scandals, and that died down. In the earlier history of MPD, it was considered EXTREMELY rare. Hence the change from MPD (multiple personality) -- which is NOT schizophrenia though the media misuses that all the time.

And here's the thing, there are kids who DO have extremely abusive childhoods who DON'T get DP/DR, or dissociate in any way.

In my NAMI meetings and such, over MANY years, I have never met someone with DID/MPD. BUT, I have met one girl who has amnestic episodes. She will leave home, and disappear for 24 hours. Her parents call the police. They find her dazed walking somewhere miles from home. I have met ONE person with that in 25 years of interacting with various mentally ill people.

DID is SOMETHING, but it is not well understood, but I would say it MUST be caused by severe child abuse -- sexual, physical, verbal.

I know as an abused child (verbal and neglect) that I would "drift off into DP/DR" since I can recall. It wasn't scary. I had imaginary friends. I played alone and preferred to be alone in "a safe imaginary world." That would be perhaps a low end spectrum of dealing with excessive anxiety and the chaos around me. But NEVER MPD/DID.

You must read ALL of Steinberg's book. The answers to all of your questions here are in the book. I've read it several times. She has more of a psychoanlytic bent, but I'd say it's one of the best books on Dissociation there is right now and its current.

It is a known fact that both the story of Sibyl sp?, and "The Three Faces of Eve" were hoaxes. People may argue with me, but I have information on that.

But bottom line it is rare, and I highly doubt you have it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

The false memory syndrome/satanic ritual stories had a huge upswing in the 1980s/early 1990s. Creation of false memories in children were coerced. Also children have more of a blur in re: "imaginary" and "real" -- but that is very normal. Think of a little girl having a tea party with her toys. I used to do that all the time. Imaginary friends are normal, etc.

I believe in the 1990s there were a number of institutions and doctors (no doubt very well meaning) who were sued for creating MANY personaliteis ... upwards of 100 in some people -- mainly women, caucasian sp? women. Mostly in the US. It was very suspicious. Doctors were sued and patients were "reprogrammed." It was horrible. This is where MULTIPLE personality changed to Dissociative Identity where yes, integration of personality is not well formed in terms of childhood development.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Great responses,

Something which puzzles me sometimes are the stories of people being 'possessed' by the devil. I guess this is more believed in traditional societies that they actually do exist. Maybe these occurences are one in the same with DID, who knows,

I've actually come across a situation, where I saw a person change voices/accent and body language. The episode never returned again, and that person is now diagnosed with schizophrenia. Which is completely different from DID of course. But I cant seem to rationalize that situation because it was just a one time thing. I was young when that happened, but I wonder what it was. Since I was young, I immediately associated it with possession, I don't have any answers for that.

There's this Fantastic sitcom dramedy tv show on showtime I think, called united states of Tara. The story revolves around a mother who has this disorder. It's one of my fav shows. You need to rent the series out!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dissociative_identity_disorder#Further_reading

Yeah, I love trying to understand this. In the wikepedia article above, have a look under "controversy" ...

Oh, and I remember some guy -- this used to make me so angry ... back in the 1980s ... used to be on TV, he "channeled" some "old soul." My girlfriend used to just LOVE this guy. And I'm watching this and thinking, he's just closing his eyes, changing his accent and talking about nothing. He was supposed to be a Celtic monk or something. That is sheer fraud.

But there is something going on. My sense is, DID is an extension of Borderline Personality Disorder (which is very serious, there are people on the board here who have it and it is very well known/recognized) ... and BPD is also in the main I believe associated with very severe childhood abuse. And we're talking, sexual, physical, verbal ... everything.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

weird link, have to scroll to the top.
Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

S O L A R I S said:


> I've actually come across a situation, where I saw a person change voices/accent and body language. The episode never returned again, and that person is now diagnosed with schizophrenia. Which is completely different from DID of course. But I cant seem to rationalize that situation because it was just a one time thing. I was young when that happened, but I wonder what it was. Since I was young, I immediately associated it with possession, I don't have any answers for that.


Interesting. It's true that over CENTURIES, from Ancient times, that mentally ill individuals -- anyone with psychosis were frequently believed to be possessed by "something" -- depended on the culture. Also, individuals with epilepsy ... if they had a grand mal seizure it was believed to be "possession." I find the concept of exorcism very controversial. My belief is it is very old Church doctrine going back to possession. Instead of seeing a brain disorder which would not even be considered, some people's heads were bored open to let demons out.

The problem with this is, any person who can act, can do this. OR someone who has been coached to act in this manner can do this. The controversy over Sybil was her psychiatrist sort of told her to describe her different FEELINGS as different characters. The whole concept got mangled when it was reported. The woman who is Sybil (another name) said the book and film were false and did not depict what actually happened to her.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Dreamer* said:


> But there is something going on. My sense is, *DID is an extension of Borderline Personality Disorder *(which is very serious, there are people on the board here who have it and it is very well known/recognized) ... and BPD is also in the main I believe associated with very severe childhood abuse. And we're talking, sexual, physical, verbal ... everything.


Oh god, this scares me. I have BPD (was dx at 17, am 19 now)....does this mean that I will go to develop DID now?! Can DP/DR that occurs alongside OCD & BPD go on to become DID?? There was never any extreme forms of abuse in my household growing up. Just lots of yelling & screaming. Feedback anyone?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Oh god, this scares me. I have BPD (was dx at 17, am 19 now)....does this mean that I will go to develop DID now?! Can DP/DR that occurs alongside OCD & BPD go on to become DID?? There was never any extreme forms of abuse in my household growing up. Just lots of yelling & screaming. Feedback anyone?


Woah! I didn't mean to scare you. I'm sorry.

Firstly, as I said, as I understand it from talking with professionals, from my NAMI work, from my own reading, the concept of DID is NOT FULLY UNDERSTOOD. If someone shows symptoms of what have been updated re: DID, my understanding (I am NOT a professional) is that what is "THOUGHT TO BE DID" is actually PART of BPD in a small group of people.

If you HAVE a clear diagnosis of BPD, I would think a doctor would have said or would inquire further about DID. My guess is if you have BPD and OCD (and that is a lot to deal with) the DP/DR are comorbid with those disorders. DP/DR are known to be a symptom that comes with BPD. BUT, I will be honest ... some do not believe that DID actually exists. They feel it is BPD ... a form of BPD or a symptom that expresses itself as part of BPD.

Please don't take what I'm saying here as what is going to happen to ANYONE here. I think people are freaking themselves out.

DID is a VERY controversial diagnosis. Do not freak yourself about this. Man I feel badly about that.
It was found that MPD, or many "alter personalities" were CREATED by therapists who were honestly trying to help their patients. But some claimed their patients had 100 personalities, or 50, or even 12. I think certain patients wanted to please a therapist. Children please counselors who want to get information about abuse and can either create "false memories" -- this is easy to do in anyone -- or after enough hounding, if a therapist says, "Did Mr. Smith touch you?" and the therapist has asked the child this question 100 times and the kid keeps saying "No." -- the truth -- the kid, just to end the conversation says "Yes" to get the therapist off his/her back.

This is a very complicated subject. Too complicated to write about here on the board.

*DON'T worry about getting DID. I would say it is very rare. That is MY POV from what I've said, going to lectures, listening to doctors talk, talking with individuals in volunteer work, reading. I am NOT a doctor. I have DP/DR, GAD, clinical depression.

And the abuse that seems to be related to DID is EXTREME, I mean beyond even describing. Almost physical and mental torture. Not yelling.*

Please don't worry.
And if you are concerned, talk with your doctor or therapist. That person should ask you why you think you have or might get DID and more than likely will say, you are scaring yourself to death.

And as I said, there is a HUGE debate if this is a specific disorder unto itself, or perhaps the result of suggestion. Seriously, the medical community is divided. What bothers me is that I think the concept of MPD and DID hurt the understanding of DP/DR. DP/DR is a common symptom in MANY mental disorders.

I don't know you or Mobius, but I would almost bet money I don't have that NEITHER OF YOU has DID, and again, I understand it is EXTREMELY rare.

I hope this helps.
Take Care,
D
And I am not a doctor. Please talk to your doctor to sort out your fears about this. Never self diagnose, or diagnose yourself from this forum, or think you have something someone SAYS you have. Only someone who sees/hears you IN PERSON can answer these questions. But you can't "get" DID later, my sense is if you are prone to this it would show up early in childhood as do the symptoms of many mental illnesses. Early signs, and then at puberty things can get much worse. All of us are unique.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

*@Mobius,*
I think it is best for you to read all of Marelene Steinberg's book. She talks about all of these things. And there are other resources, even Wikipedia. No one here can answer what is already in a book that you have with you. I've read that book a few times and still have to go back to it to remind myself of certain things Steinberg has said. I'm not sure why you are asking these questions when you have the book right there.

And I don't agree with all the theories she may have, but I think it is a well written book that lays out all of the Dissociative Disorders in a very clear way.

I will say however that the quizzes can also be misinterpreted. A healthy person could seem to have a "high" score for DP when they don't have DP at all.

I would look to a professional, a really good doctor/psychiatrist, to understand all this and to discuss these questions.

This is why there are psychologists and neurologists, and why Visual Dude (THANK YOU) is always saying, PLEASE DON'T SELF-DIAGNOSE or think you are "getting something." You need to see a professional.

*If you had a cut that didn't heal for a month and got terribly infected ... you wouldn't go to the internet, you would go to a doctor. If you had terrible stomach pains you might go to an emergency room. The internet can have bad information, some good, a lot of scary stuff. A real human doctor needs to diagnose anyone. I sometimes scare the hell out of myself if I look up a physical symptom I have -- I'm 52, believe me your body starts falling apart at 50. If I go to the doctor, I don't have to worry, they figure it out, or say, "don't worry."*


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

Dreamer* said:


> *@Mobius,*
> I think it is best for you to read all of Marelene Steinberg's book. She talks about all of these things. And there are other resources, even Wikipedia. No one here can answer what is already in a book that you have with you. I've read that book a few times and still have to go back to it to remind myself of certain things Steinberg has said. I'm not sure why you are asking these questions when you have the book right there.
> 
> And I don't agree with all the theories she may have, but I think it is a well written book that lays out all of the Dissociative Disorders in a very clear way.
> ...


You said DID is very rare, but it's not what she says, she says the opposite.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> You said DID is very rare, but it's not what she says, she says the opposite.


Mobius, I don't think you read my entire response. DID IS IN DISPUTE. Some doctors tell me they have NEVER seen it in YEARS of practice. Others say they have seen it.

Steinberg is only ONE doctor.

If you look at the Wikipedia link you will see there is controversy over the very existence of DID. The ISSD-T used to be called The ISSMPD. There are certain schools of thought on various mental illnesses.

There was a time when homosexuality was believed to be some sort of mental illness -- an identity crisis. We now know indiviudals are BORN gay. So in I think the DSM-III, not this current one, homosexuality was listed as a mental illness. It no longer is.

It may be 20 years in the future with further research they will understand if DID truly exists, if it is another expression of some other disorder.

You can't look at one source.

There tends to be certain beliefs in the psychoanalytic school and others in the neurobiological school.

But the bottom line question you're asking ... no one here can answer. YOU WILL GET DIFFERING OPINIONS. I saw 2 of the founding members of the ISSMPD, on for a longer time in psychoanalysis, and another who put me on Klonopin. NEITHER of these professionals felt I had DID. And I came from a pretty whacky home. My diagnosis from both was Depersonalization Disorder. Now, some years later it is GAD, Depersonalization Disorder, and Clinical Depression.

I have seen psychiatrists, and a few neurologists since I was 15, and I am now 52. I have seen many changes in the psychiatric profession. Also, my mother was a psychiatrist from the 1960s throught the early 1980s ... and M.D. psychiatrist, trained in psychoanalysis. She saw DP/DR all the time. She never once saw MPD/DID. She frequently saw Borderline.

I disagree with Steinberg then. I do not believe, from my own experience/research that it is common and it is SOMETHING ... what it is I don't know, but it is HIGHLY unlikely that you have it. And if you have DP/DR you aren't "going to get" DID. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Also for example, there is a debate re: whether Narcissistic Personality Disorder should be kept in the DSM/ICD or removed as an illness. It may not been seen as an "illness" that can be treated, but as simply a personality type. Just as some people are more outgoing, or more arrogant, etc. Not everything is a disorder.

A DISORDER or ILLNESS of any kind impairs SOCIAL AND OCCUPATIONAL FUNCTIONING.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> You said DID is very rare, but it's not what she says, she says the opposite.


As this is a controversial diagnosis, expect contradictions.

Dr Colin Ross who did a lot of work in dissociative disorders believes that nears half of the people diagnosed with schizophrenia actually suffer MPD. That is a lot of people. And he isn't some fly-by-night quack.

Whatever the truth is, the treatment for these two disorders is different.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dissociative_identity_disorder#Further_reading

Please read this ... *you need to scroll to the top* if you want a pretty good summary of DID. More balanced. Look at the CONTROVERSY section.

Please read this. No one here can go into detail re: your questions. This is a very complicated subject. I have studied over years, on and off, and am no where near an expert in it. I also have no degree in psychology though I have taken University courses and attended many lectures on this topic and on psychiatry/psychology, etc.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> As this is a controversial diagnosis, expect contradictions.
> 
> Dr Colin Ross who did a lot of work in dissociative disorders believes that nears half of the people diagnosed with schizophrenia actually suffer MPD. That is a lot of people. And he isn't some fly-by-night quack.
> 
> Whatever the truth is, the treatment for these two disorders is different.


Yes, and I STRONGLY disagree with Colin Ross. As I said, I was treated by two of the founding members of the ISSMPD. I had disagreements with both, attended some of the lectures they gave, read a lot of that literature. One of those doctors was sued for created alter personalities in someone.

IMHO, DID is extrememly rare and/or is a misinterpretation of something else, NOT schizoprhenia. If doctors MIS-DIAGNOSE someone, that is a crying shame, but that also happens and makes me want to scream bloody murder.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

http://www.isst-d.org/

I will say personally, this entire organization -- I am not comfortable with them. They ARE aware of dissociative disorders, but they are a very closed group. They used to be called the ISSMPD. They had to change their name when they were sued, or when some of their theories were disproved.

The rest, I can't answer.

We don't' understand DP!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

And yes, treatment for both disorders is extremely different. It is horrible if someone is diagnosed with DID when they have schizoprhenia. That infuriates me. I have one relative with schizophrenia, and another with bipolar/schizoaffective disorder. I KNOW what those disorders look like. Nothing like what is described ... and very broadly ... as DID.

Neither DID NOR SCHIZOPHRENIA are "multiple personality disorder" -- there is NO SUCH THING as "multiple personality disorder" that is a layterm that should not be used anymore.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

*Neither DID NOR SCHIZOPHRENIA are "multiple personality disorder" -- there is NO SUCH THING as "multiple personality disorder" that is a layterm that should not be used anymore.*

Yes I know but used the term since that is what was used at the time of that authors work. Also, unless I am mistaken, it is the term used in the _International Statistical Classification of Diseases and Related Health Problems_ used outside North America. [I have been told that the DSM is used primarily in North America.]

I found it interesting that one source said it take on average 7 years to determine a DID diagnosis. One would hope that the person was being treated in a helpful way long before such a diagnosis.

It would seem the most important (and reasonable to expect) that a person get a quick diagnosis of the underlying problems. Dissociative, schizophrenia, etc. And there are often comorbid conditions. There is plenty of time to split hairs and exact details later.

Humans are too complex and individualistic to stuff in such rigid categories. But there are common patterns that should make a few generalizations possible.

It seems laughable (and unforgivable) that it took the study of genes and its emergent fields such as "Nutritional genomics" to scientifically legitimize individuality. Common sense should have made this clear long ago.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> *Neither DID NOR SCHIZOPHRENIA are "multiple personality disorder" -- there is NO SUCH THING as "multiple personality disorder" that is a layterm that should not be used anymore.*
> 
> Yes I know but used the term since that is what was used at the time of that authors work. Also, unless I am mistaken, it is the term used in the _International Statistical Classification of Diseases and Related Health Problems_ used outside North America. [I have been told that the DSM is used primarily in North America.]
> 
> ...


Dear Visual,

This is very interesting. I haven't looked at the ICD ... I'm planning to leave town tomorrow, but I put this topic on "Watch" and get email noticies. It is fascinating. BUT I made two mistakes:

1. I meant to say "split personality" -- that term ... there is NO SUCH TERM in medicine and has been used in the media for both schizophrenia and "multiple personality."

2. *I have a copy of the DSM-IV here. It was published in 1994 -- NINETY-FOUR -- that is 16 years ago. It is WAAAAAAAY out of date though in the main is far more advanced than the original mess from 1954 and I forgot the II publication year.

I have it right here. If you look in the Index under "Multiple Personality Disorder" it says "SEE Dissociative Identity Disorder" -- you then go to Dissociation Identity Disorder and it is listed with the other Dissociative Disorders. MPD was not in the DSM in 1994.* It had been changed. And the reason was, in the 1980s, there was an odd surge of cases -- and mainly in American Caucasian women -- I am desperately trying to find the list I had of the change in diagnoses of MPD from the 1700s up to the present.

I don't even know that Freud dealt with MPD, but don't quote me on that one. There was a Mrs. Beuachamps or someone -- NO MEMORY, I"M SORRY! -- who some odd century ago was diagnosed as "speaking in French when she didn't know French" or whatever. There was the famous story of Dr. Jekyl and Mr. Hyde. Thing started to go out of control through the film industry. After the making of "The Three Faces of Eve" and later "Sybil" (forgive all my spelling), diagnosis of MPD skyrocketed, and far beyond the concept of statistics ... everything factored in, it seemed false. Then both stories were found to be hoaxes. Then doctors were found to be creating alter personalities.

I could go on and on about this. I'm sorry I misstated this, but it is very important, that though Marlene Steinberg wrote "Stranger..." what within this decade? The term MPD was already take OUT of the DSM-IV.

This is a very dicey subject.

Also, a doctor can show us tremendous insight into certain aspects of something, and be dismissed by the medical community at large in other ways. Individuals such as Colin Ross, Evan Torch, and ... err I forget the names have there own theories, and some individuals persist in being psychoanalysts when so many illnesses have been proven to be MEDICAL/NEUROLOGICAL.

Frustrating to say the least.

But OF COURSE, I see it in myself. There is a tremendous interplay between predisposition and environment. I feel part of who I am, is my own givens -- my genetics, whatever. Another part was made worse by my abusive environment. If you beat a puppy long enough it will show characteristics of having been abused, just as a human child will. It is extraordinary. But you have to ask ... how? Does a dog think? Does a dog have a self? My theory is CONDITIONING which may vary well alter the brain in many different ways -- understood when we all take vacations regularly on Saturn.









THE BRAIN, THE FINAL FRONTIER!
HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE.
LOVE,
DREAMER


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

HAH, I found my old research. I am so glad I'm going on vacation I get so carried away with this stuff:

The controversy: and I can't find the darn link to this, but I thought it was in Wikipedia, haven't looked.

"*Critics of the DID model point to the fact that the diagnosis of MPD and DID is a phenomenon largely unique to English-speaking countries.[19] Prior to the 1950s, cases of dual personality and multiple personality were occasionally reported and treated as curiosities in the Western world.[22]*

The 1957 publication of the book The Three Faces of Eve, and the popular movie which followed it, revived the American public's interest in multiple personality. *The diagnosis of Multiple Personality Disorder, however, was not included in the DSM until 1980, following the publication in 1974 of the highly influential book Sybil.*

As media coverage spiked, diagnoses climbed. *There were 200 reported cases of MPD from 1880 to 1979, and 20,000 from 1980 to 1990.[23] According to Joan Acocella, 40,000 cases were diagnosed from 1985 to 1995.[24]*

The DID diagnosis is most common in North America, particularly the United States, and in English-speaking countries more generally.[19] *The majority of diagnoses are made by only a few practitioners.[25]*

There is a controversy around the accuracy of DID reports, as memories of childhood might be able to be distorted and DID patients are easy to hypnotize and are very vulnerable to suggestion in certain situations.[13]"

--------------------------------
History of MPD cases: first case recorded apparently in 1546!!!!!!!!!!!!

(1546) Paracelsus reportedly wrote an account of a woman who had amnesia about an alter personality who stole her money[18]

(1791) Eberhard Gmelin describes a case of "exchanged personality" in a 21-year-old German woman who manifested a second self, speaking French and claiming to be a French aristocrat. Gmelin believed that cases such as hers could aid in understanding the formation of personality.[33]

(1838) Antoine Despine describes a case of dual personality in "Estelle," an 11-year-old girl.[34]

(1887) to (1896) Eugene Azam, a professor of surgery interested in hypnotism, described the case of Felida X who exhibited three different personalities.[35][18]

(1906) Morton Prince's book The Dissociation of a Personality describes his work with multiple personality patient Clara Norton Fowler, alias Christine Beauchamp.

(1954) Shirley Jackson's book The Bird's Nest, a fictional story of multiple personality, is published.

*(1954) Thigpen & Cleckley's book The Three Faces of Eve, loosely based on the therapy of Chris Costner-Sizemore, is published, reviving the American public's interest in the subject of multiple personality.*

(1957) A movie version of The Three Faces of Eve, starring Joanne Woodward, is released.

*(1973) Flora R. Schreiber's bestselling book Sybil, a novelized treatment of the life and therapy of Shirley Ardell Mason, alias 'Sybil Dorsett' in the book.

(1976) A made-for-TV film version of Sybil is produced, starring Sally Field in the title role.*

*(1977) Chris Costner-Sizemore publishes an autobiography, I'm Eve, alleging that Thigpen and Cleckley's book was a misrepresentation of her life.*

(1980) Publication of Michelle Remembers.

(1981) Daniel Keyes' book The Minds of Billy Milligan is published, based on interviews with Billy Milligan, some of his therapists, lawyers and family members.

(1986) Publication of When Rabbit Howls by autobiographical author Truddi Chase.

(1989) Frank Putnam's Diagnosis and Treatment of Multiple Personality Disorder, is published.[18]

(1996) Publication of Rewriting the Soul by Ian Hacking.

*(1998) Joan Acocella's New Yorker article detailing the excesses of MPD therapy, Creating Hysteria, is published.*

(1999) Cameron West's book, First Person Plural: My Life as a Multiple is published.

(2005) Robert Oxnam's autobiography, A Fractured Mind, is published.

(2007) Richard Baer's Switching Time: A Doctor's Harrowing Story of Treating a Woman with 17 Personalities, is published.[36][37]

***At some point -- the most famous/publicized case of Sybil was disputed. As I understand it another psychiatrist interviewed Shirley -- the actual "Sybil" and found that much of the book written by her psychiatrist was also misrepresentation. I can't find the note I have on that but it is SOMEWHERE in this computer, and I probably just looked right at it.*

*Tremendous controversy.* SO MPD is disputed and disappears. The media is confused by it and blows it out of proportion. It is found that the explosion of cases at the end of the 20th century were suspect, and many doctors were held accountable for malpractice. The ISSMPD changed its name to the ISSD-T. And the DSM-IV, published in 1994 eliminated the term Multiple Personality Disorder and replaced it with Dissociative Identity Disorder.

OK, HAPPY HOLIDAYS!
Dreamer has left the building. See you all next year. A change is gonna' come!


----------



## Emir (Nov 20, 2010)

...


----------

